

Eureka! Why you shouldn't use ZooKeeper for service discovery - gecko
https://www.knewton.com/tech/blog/2014/12/eureka-shouldnt-use-zookeeper-service-discovery/

======
preillyme
Service discovery needs to be as available and resilient as possible.

